# Gaining experience everyday



## slj2859 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just found this board today. I'm a retired state corrections officer. I got involved with theatre while daughter was in high school shows, doing programs, tickets, etc. Was asked to hand out programs at local community theatre one night, mentioned the unorganisation I saw, next night was House Manager. Then came becoming a Board member, set builder, stage manager, etc. After 6 years I am now Board Secretary, Building Manager and Technical Director and it's become my second full time job..

We own a 1923 art deco theatre which was in disrepair. We are slowly making improvements, but we are a small non-profit in a depressed town. This past year we did manage to paint the entire building outside and the auditorium.The majority of our lighting and sound stuff is on loan, but we are slowly buying him out.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Glad to have you. Feel free to look around. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Dec 30, 2009)

slj2859 said:


> .... mentioned the unorganisation I saw, next night was House Manager. Then came becoming a Board member, set builder, stage manager, etc. After 6 years I am now Board Secretary, Building Manager and Technical Director and it's become my second full time job..





So, now one asks "should I just keep my mouth closed?" or simply states " it's about time someone took this bull by the horns!"

Congrats on your dedication slj, beginning with spending time supporting your daughter's interests. Sharing time with our kids is probably _*the most important*_ responsibility we have as parents and you sir, have done well.

Looking forward to hearing of your experiences within the theater (and maybe a few stories from your 'past' life too  )


----------

